# [guide] nvidia shield custom rom



## cots (Aug 11, 2015)

Due to problems I have run into with certain staff members on this site, my content will no longer be hosted here. The guide, information and/or tool you're looking for is gone.


----------



## Nico4 (Aug 14, 2015)

/Problem solved


----------



## Cortador (Aug 14, 2015)

Won't this make you lose access to Nvidia's proprietary functions?


----------



## cots (Aug 14, 2015)

Cortador said:


> Won't this make you lose access to Nvidia's proprietary functions?



The nvidia dabbler application doesn't work and I've read reports that the official nvidia shield tablet wireless controller doesn't work yet, but I'm not sure because I don't own one. You can still download the official nvidia apps like the grid game streaming. That still works. I don't really use my tablet for gaming (other then emulators) so I'm not exactly sure what still works and what doesn't.


----------



## Nick Rogers (Aug 18, 2015)

I was following your guide up until the point where I needed to boot into Recovery. I did that and attempted to Wipe the device but it didn't work. My puppy got into the garbage and I ended up stepping away for about a half hour. When I returned the tablet was no longer on and when I booted it up I get stuck with the Nvidia startup followed by teamwin and "Running OpenRecovery Script" some error about something being wiped and the device turns off. It reboots and gets stuck in this cycle. I have no idea what to do please help.


----------



## cots (Aug 18, 2015)

Nick Rogers said:


> I was following your guide up until the point where I needed to boot into Recovery. I did that and attempted to Wipe the device but it didn't work. My puppy got into the garbage and I ended up stepping away for about a half hour. When I returned the tablet was no longer on and when I booted it up I get stuck with the Nvidia startup followed by teamwin and "Running OpenRecovery Script" some error about something being wiped and the device turns off. It reboots and gets stuck in this cycle. I have no idea what to do please help.



You can try powering off the tablet and then holding "VOLUME DOWN" and press and release the "POWER" button while still holding the volume down button to boot and then try to access the recovery to see if you can sort things out.


----------



## Nick Rogers (Aug 18, 2015)

cots said:


> You can try powering off the tablet and then holding "VOLUME DOWN" and press and release the "POWER" button while still holding the volume down button to boot and then try to access the recovery to see if you can sort things out.



You did it! I was able to delete the old information and boot into BlissPop. Thank you so much for the guide and help


----------



## cots (Aug 18, 2015)

Nick Rogers said:


> You did it! I was able to delete the old information and boot into BlissPop. Thank you so much for the guide and help



Glad it worked.


----------



## Ashtonx (Aug 19, 2015)

let me guess, you received a new tablet from recall and got instructed to dispose of the old one 

Out of curisity, did you manage to make tablet react with a popup when stylus is removed or run any nvidia apps ?


----------



## cots (Aug 19, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> let me guess, you received a new tablet from recall and got instructed to dispose of the old one
> 
> Out of curisity, did you manage to make tablet react with a popup when stylus is removed or run any nvidia apps ?



Good guess. I'm not sure about the stylus, but I got the nvidia app package installed and GRID still works. I'm not sure about PC Streaming because I never used that function. Oh, about the stylus, I've been told the dabbler (art/drawing) app doesn't work.


----------



## Ashtonx (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn that blisspop is friggin awesome, used to have cm but it can't even be compared to this one.

Anyway i'm only interested in it reacting when stylus is used or some performance tweaks maybe? that is batery saving etc.
Which pack did you use ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/shield-tablet/development/shield-apps-cyanogenmod-12-t3070116


----------



## Raptoos (Aug 20, 2015)

Great guide, first one I could understand... But it seems that something went wrong, my shield keeps restarting after last step and giving error as follows in recovery:

E:Could not mount /data and unable to find crypto footer:
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to recreate /data/media folder
Updating partition details...
E:Unable to mount '/data'
...done
E:Unable to mount storage
E:Unable to mount /data/media during GUI startup.
Full SELinux support is present
E:Unable to mount /data/media/TWRP.twrps when trying to read s
ettings file
Processing AOSP recovery commands...
E:Unable to mount '/data'
-- Wiping Data Patition...
Formatting Cache using make_ext4fs function.
E:Unable to mount '/data'
-- Data Partition Wipe Complete!
Done processing script file

Same happens when I'm trying to run recovery with pwr+volume down

Do you have any clue, what went wrong and how to deal with it?

//edited

I've found, how to do it - I had to do full wipe, not ordinary one

Again, thanks for this guide!


----------



## omnicron10 (Aug 20, 2015)

Raptoos said:


> Great guide, first one I could understand... But it seems that something went wrong, my shield keeps restarting after last step and giving error as follows in recovery:
> 
> E:Could not mount /data and unable to find crypto footer:
> E:Unable to mount '/data'
> ...




I had to type 

fastboot -w

after I install the recovery image and before doing the wipe in TWRP.


----------



## harish7u (Aug 23, 2015)

Raptoos said:


> Great guide, first one I could understand... But it seems that something went wrong, my shield keeps restarting after last step and giving error as follows in recovery:
> 
> E:Could not mount /data and unable to find crypto footer:
> E:Unable to mount '/data'
> ...



I'm facing the same issue. How should I now proceed to do a full wipe. NST is stuck in a never ending bootloop. Please help.


----------



## Raptoos (Aug 23, 2015)

Try to turn off tablet and launch it again using volume up + power button. Choose bootloader, proceed to "Wipe" and "full wipe". And after this, proceed all steps from the guide again (install _BlissPop, BaNkS _and _SuperSU _and then reset)


----------



## Ashtonx (Aug 25, 2015)

Those stuck with not being able to mount data
had same issue, while doing a wipe i also formated memory, prolly some encryption or something. Fixed the issue.


----------



## dummy account (Aug 25, 2015)

For anyone stuck in a bootloop and who cant get into recovery again.

go into the bootloader (turn off, hold power and volume down)

From the command-prompt on your computer type in

fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase system
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase webtop
fastboot erase preinstall

and then

_fastboot flash recovery twrp-2.8.7.1-shieldtablet.img_

again.

That way you can get into recovery again.

When you get too the recovery choose format instead of wipe.

This worked for me after spending 2 hours trying to find a solution

And btw this is a dummy account i wont be able to respond to replies.

Forums that force you to create an account sucks!


----------



## cots (Aug 25, 2015)

dummy account said:


> For anyone stuck in a bootloop and who cant get into recovery again.
> 
> go into the bootloader (turn off, hold power and volume down)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion on how to fix this issue!


----------



## AmbilevousGunner (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey all, first thanks for the guide it was perfect. Although i ran into an issue with the "endless bootingloop" do to not being able to clear/wipe dalvik cache, data and internal storage properly or at all. No matter how I went about it it kept giving me errors. I ended up having to format the system (in TWRP and you have to type 'YES' for it to initiate the format) before it would let me clear/wipe these file/folders properly. Just wanted to share in case anyone else was having issues with this step.


----------



## tomahawk (Sep 3, 2015)

noob question, do i have to root with kingroot prior to going through this guide?


----------



## cots (Sep 4, 2015)

tomahawk said:


> noob question, do i have to root with kingroot prior to going through this guide?



No. You will end up with root by flashing SuperSU.


----------



## tomahawk (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok I was able to get blisspop 3.8 on my nvidia shield using this awesome guide.  how do we update to the latest build?  i noticed the lag and skipping on videos and music while on bluetooth.  was wondering if 3.9 might improve things?  anyone assist with directing me on how to update would be appreciated.


----------



## cots (Sep 7, 2015)

tomahawk said:


> Ok I was able to get blisspop 3.8 on my nvidia shield using this awesome guide.  how do we update to the latest build?  i noticed the lag and skipping on videos and music while on bluetooth.  was wondering if 3.9 might improve things?  anyone assist with directing me on how to update would be appreciated.



Just follow the guide and use 3.9 instead of 3.8.


----------



## layops (Sep 7, 2015)

Dude, thanks for this.  Now I've got two tablets!  And Blisspop looks so awesome I'm now thinking of getting rid of stock!!


----------



## dave5962 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you

I received my new Nvidia Shield Tablet (replacement program) and do exactly what you said and for me it's perfect !

I don't have an SD card but I put all the zip and img files to the download directory of the tablet and it works fine.

You have to know if you use Windows 10 to see your tablet on the system you have to deactivate the "check drivers ..." of Windows.

To do that, restart your computer with shift, then choose troubleshoot, then Advanced options, then startup settings, restart, and then F7 key, and then restart.


----------



## Pinne (Sep 17, 2015)

How long does the installation?

I'm flashing the first zip file (blisspop) an the duration is very long (>30min) and i cant see any finish ^^

the log writes following:

_{*} Running backup scripts
...
{*} done.
{*} Following operation takes time, pülease wait....
{*} Installation is block based
patching system image unconditionally...
_
In the bottom is the progressbar alwasy running thats about 30mins :/


----------



## cots (Sep 20, 2015)

Pinne said:


> How long does the installation?
> 
> I'm flashing the first zip file (blisspop) an the duration is very long (>30min) and i cant see any finish ^^
> 
> ...



It takes less then 5 minutes.


----------



## Stijn (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for the great manual!
After and actually during the flashing, I ran across a problem.
The right side of the screen went black during booting and TWRP. Once booted i have a full screen working but the right side is 'flashing / flickering' around 40(??)fps (VERY annoying).
It's an Nvidia shield marked for the kill switch but I flashed it when it was still working fine.
I couldn't find anybody else with the same problem so I hope somebody can help me.
I'm going on holidy the next couple of days so i'll be back monday!


----------



## Eric Baum (Oct 29, 2015)

Sry I`m not a pc pro and I dont understand how to do or how you mean this step: ,,Next you'll want to extract the contents of "SHIELDTablet_WHQL_USB_driver.zip" into "c:\fastboot\normal". You'll also want to place the 'twrp-2.8.7.1-shieldtablet.img' into the "c:\fastboot" directory for easy flashing´´ Pls help me!!


----------



## cots (Oct 29, 2015)

Eric Baum said:


> Sry I`m not a pc pro and I dont understand how to do or how you mean this step: ,,Next you'll want to extract the contents of "SHIELDTablet_WHQL_USB_driver.zip" into "c:\fastboot\normal". You'll also want to place the 'twrp-2.8.7.1-shieldtablet.img' into the "c:\fastboot" directory for easy flashing´´ Pls help me!!



Double Click on the "SHIELDTablet_WHQL_USB_driver.zip" file and drag the contents (all of the files in the ZIP) to the folder "c:\fastboot\normal" and then place the file "twrp-2.8.7.1-shieldtablet.img" into "c:\fastboot". If you double click on the ZIP and it asks for a program then go download WinRAR (www.rarlabs.com).


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 8, 2015)

As an Android n00b, thanks this was very helpful.
EDIT: Actually, I read the rest of the thread and seems that the problem is fixed.

Again, thanks a lot for the guide, good job.


----------



## cots (Nov 8, 2015)

VVoltz said:


> As an Android n00b, thanks this was very helpful.
> EDIT: Actually, I read the rest of the thread and seems that the problem is fixed.
> 
> Again, thanks a lot for the guide, good job.



No problem. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## MMox (Nov 26, 2015)

Ty very much. Good tutorial.
Maybe you can update about the 'fastboot -w' (I had the same problem).

Anyway, a Noob question:
I installed the 'BlissPop-v4.0.3-shieldtablet-OFFICIAL-20151017-1436'.

Now the BlissPop itself shows there are a update 'BlissPop-v4.0.3-shieldtablet-OFFICIAL-20151126-0129'.
By the tablet I did the download, I checked the MD5 and finally I ask to install.

The tablet rebots, but the TWRP takes the control.
I ask reboot/system and I come back to BlissPop, yet in the old version... 

So:
How to update the ROM?
Can't I update from the BlissPop and I need to redo all the process to update the ROM?
Can I remove the TWRP?


----------



## snooginsmk1 (Feb 5, 2016)

can someone help, i have done all the steps in the guide and everything was successful but when i boot the device it just sticks on the nvidia bootscreen and wont move on unless i force a reboot. any ideas on what i have done wrong.

EDIT: found it was an issue with the latest build, flashed an earlier build and got it working but now having issues flashing Gapps


----------

